# Music: Amel Larrieux - New Song



## GlamDazzled (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey Everybooody  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm sure not too many here have heard of Amel Larrieux, but she is my most favorite singer HANDS DOWN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

She's been around for years, first in the duo 'Groove theory' and then a vocalist in the band 'Sweet Back', but she never gets the recognition I believe she deserves...but ANYWHO the whole point of this post is to share her new song with you ladies YAY! 

and by the way this song is AWESOME, and I'm not just saying that because I <3 her...it really is lol

So happy downloading!!  
(oh and this download is completely legal)

'Weary' - Amel Larrieux MP3​
hope ya likez! and if you do then you'll be just as excited as I am to know her new album comes out april 25th  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ok! toodlez!


----------



## GlamDazzled (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## d_flawless (Apr 13, 2006)

i LOVE amel larrieux as well. i could listen to her all day, she has such a beautiful voice...


----------



## GlamDazzled (Apr 13, 2006)

yessss!! she's sooo much better vocally than alot of the mainstream singers out now...Hopefully this new album of hers will get more recgonition


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 13, 2006)

I love Amel!!!!!!!! I love Groove Theory. She is a great singer.


----------



## polobear45 (Apr 13, 2006)

She is awesome ,I cant hear it at work but I will def check it out at home


----------



## GlamDazzled (Apr 15, 2006)

download download download people!! yay!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 28, 2006)

I love her also! "Makes Me Whole " is me and my Mister's song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What do you think of the new album?  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 29, 2006)

I really like Amel.  She is great.  I love Weary.  I was just listening to it the other day.


----------

